# Leman Russ Mini - Who made this?



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Just a quick one:

i've collected GW stuff for many a year and i have seen this mini around but did GW really make it?
View attachment 9568

Not sure i like the face so i might have a go at making something in a similar pose, but better... maybe using some of the forge world Mks of armour but possibly scratch building it Terminator size seeing as he's a Primarch after all.

Any info on the mini and any ideas on how to start making my own would be greatly appreciated.

Rev


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, 

so looking around on ebay has led to me to the following bitz that i need for my Leman Russ mini. 

I'm going to make him at terminator scale as he's a primarch. Not sure how to make him bigger than this.

right, start off with the cloak:
View attachment 9569

or
View attachment 9570


The wolf cloak would obviously be better but there may be an issue of fitting that paw on the front once i use my selected head because of the pony tails.

I think this is the obvious choice of head if basing teh model on the Leman Russ mini.
View attachment 9572


One of these guns. I'm thinking the one with the ammo belts as i like that look
View attachment 9571


i think these are the obvious legs to use:
View attachment 9573


Now the sword. I was thinking of using a Bloodletter's daemon sword? or this chaos sword? Thoughts?
View attachment 9574


as for teh actual sword arm, i was thinking of using chaos terminator arms but there are a few issues with this. Mainly not having a right handed sword arm (Leman Russ was no lefty i tell ye!:biggrin

any suggestions?

Rev

PS - sorry about the way the pics were put in, i don't know what's gone wrong there they never usually do that...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's some more inspiration if you want to make Leman Russ.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Forkmaster, that is indeed quite inspirational. those lions could easily be wolves. 

cheers.

Rev


----------

